# Babies? What are the chances?



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 19, 2013)

I picked up a 4 month old Dorper ewe yesterday.  I am concerned because she was running with a mature ram.  What are the chances that she might be bred?


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 19, 2013)

It is likely she was bred. How long was she in with the ram?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 19, 2013)

The previous owner ran all his sheep together  He tried to assure me that they wouldn't breed until they were "old enough".  Being new to sheep, I wasn't sure when the baby ewes would start cycling so I went ahead and bought her.  

Now I'm wondering if he gave me incorrect information about her age.  She's 'supposed' to be four months old, but she only weighs roughly 35 - 40 lbs.  I thought a Dorper might be bigger than that at that age.  

This may turn out to be a tough lesson in sheep buying....


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 19, 2013)

We have Dorpers and Katahdin and crosses...after the lambs are about a month old, we also run all our sheep together...ewes, lambs and a ram until lambing time.  Lambs are born in January every year even though they are hair sheep and not seasonal breeders.  Thinking our hot summers cause that?

Our ewe lambs don't cycle until fall...around 7 to 8 months old...and have their first lamb at one year of age.

Not sure how it is for everyone, but that is normal for our area...some climates may be less hot in summer and heat stress not a factor?  

We have a very small flock and not a whole lot of land, so this is practical for our us...many people don't put a ram in with ewes until they want breeding to happen.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 19, 2013)

Duhhhhhhhh I didn't even see the age...I thought that said years, not months. It is likely she's not bred at that age.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks!

Most of my experience is with goats, most notably breeds that breed year 'round.  In that case a 4 month old female running with a mature male would almost undoubtedly be bred.

This is my first adventure into the land of sheep - so much to learn!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 19, 2013)

You'll love sheep!!!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Interesting bonbean. That is exactly how we have/had set up to do our lambing.  But I pulled lambs off for sale at 3-4 months of age around Easter.  Now those ewes have already lambed again.  So it seems to have split up my flock for lambing.  I see some ewes bred this month with 4 of them already lambed.  
I'm not sure if I like lambs year round.   But, we'll see.
Running a ram year round had us lambing in late December, late March and September.  
Not exactly as I had planned! 

And I agree a 4 month old lamb won't be bred but I have seen 6 month olds bred.  35 lbs sounds a bit light for 4 month old Dorper.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 20, 2013)

I definitely agree that IF she is truly 4 months old and pure Dorler she is undersized.  She is very petite and fine boned but does seem healthy.  I'll be doing a fecal on her soon.  My guess is that she is younger than represented by the seller.  Whatever the case, I'm enchanted already and she will make a fine little pet lawn mower.  I just hope she has enough patience to make a good sheep person out of a long - time goat person!   

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know where you are located but this year in MO most of my sheep friends have complained about slow growing lambs for summer.  Mine were slow to pick up weight too.  We had a boom year for grass and field growth but didn't seem to bump up weight. My December lambs were huge by 4 months.
Go figure.  It won't matter unless you wanted her bred for a certain time. She will catch up eventually.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 21, 2013)

Ahhhh, you may have a point there...  I'm south of Houston.  The heat this summer has been brutal and it did have an effect on my goat kids.  (We had too many days where the heat index was in the triple digits.) They spent more time trying to find a way to stay cool than trying to feed.  In fact, I had two sets of kids who had respiratory issues from the heat and humidity. They had to be brought inside during the hottest part of the day until they got stronger.  Their growth rate, compared to earlier kids, has definitely been slower.

Since she is my first sheep I'm anxious to see how she comes along.  But.... being an only sheep- she does seem to miss her own kind.... hmmmm sheep math?


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 21, 2013)

You need another sheep for her for sure!!!!  Warning...the more sheep you get...the more you will want


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh no... I was afraid of that!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes...it is true...sheep are gentle and loving animals...well...except for a bad ram...and yes...addictive!  Seriously, you will love having them.  We have no regrets and enjoy them so much 

Are we making a profit from them???  Nope...have they improved our quality of life???  YES!!!!!  Nothing like sheep and lamb therapy when things are going wrong...love mine soooooooooooo much...now get out there and get a sheep friend, ya hear???


----------



## Ruus (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheep are like Lay's potato chips... you can't have just one!


----------

